# ankle biting...



## ashylove (May 14, 2011)

anyone know how to stop it? i got her to stop jumping up when you walk by, now she just chases and bites your ankles... hmmm...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

ah.. German Shepherd puppy sees it moves, chases and grabs (no hand so teeth). Pup is having a grand time. 

Not so Mom.

She'll outgrow it, but until then, stop, reach down and gently hold mouth shut saying 'no bite.' 

meanwhile, wear socks. 

We all probably have a little scar or two.


----------



## ashylove (May 14, 2011)

lol... at least they outgrow it... just hope it is soon!


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bitter spray can also be useful. Just dab a bit on your ankle and walk by, the taste should deter your puppy from nipping at you. She will correlate the taste with biting and probably cease nipping at you. You can also correct her with a leash tug and voice a firm no. There are a lot of helpful advice online as well as books. Puppies for dummies got me through the rough puppy stages. It has a lot of helpful advice and techniques. I highly recommend it. If anything, it assures us that all of craziness will pass and everyone goes through trials. Good luck


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I will never understand why people want to hurt their puppies for something that they can't help doing, like chasing and biting ankles. This is age appropriate behavior and all this negative response just teaches your puppy that coming to you isn't a good thing. 

You can redirect to a toy when you see her coming while waiting for her to grow up - they do grow out of it. Yes, you will get bitten and scratched when you aren't fast enough with the toy, but it will teach your puppy that you are always fun to come to because you play with her.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Elaine said:


> I will never understand why people want to hurt their puppies for something that they can't help doing, like chasing and biting ankles. This is age appropriate behavior and all this negative response just teaches your puppy that coming to you isn't a good thing.


Are we reading the same thread? I didn't see where anyone suggested hurting the puppy.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

It's a herding dog thing. They do grow out of it at some point.
OH the joys of puppyhood....


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

What I think Elaine is trying to say is that punishment is not the way to go. Though no one is hurting the puppy, leash tugs and mouth holding is still punishment. I vouch for Elaine's suggestion; positive reinforcement by diverting the biting to a toy or rag is much better.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old?


----------



## ashylove (May 14, 2011)

ok, so we are trying the diversion thing... still not working, at least not yet. and she is 10.5 weeks. lol she found her voice too.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

You have to show her that the toy is much more fun then your legs. Go nuts (in a good way) when she's biting the toy. She won't have it down in just 2 hours, that's just unrealistic IMO. It takes consistency and time.


----------



## ashylove (May 14, 2011)

lol i knew it would take longer, but i was hoping she would just be that smart! lmao. i think the hardest part of it is she does it to the kids too, and they just stand there and scream. oy... wish my kids were a bit older... that would make it easier. they are 5, 3, and 1. so there really is no help there. but i am working on it... i do think i am going to try the bitter spray stuff for the kids. it might help them out. thank you all for your help!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i used the "no biting" method. i remember when my dog was
6 months old he did a "walk-by-nip". i was sitting at the computer.
there was plenty of room for him to pass by without making
contact. as he passed me he turned and put his mouth (open)
around my knee. he put his mouth on my knee
and kept walking. he went into the livingroom,
turned around and laid down and looked at me as if to say 'What".
ROTFL.



zyppi said:


> ah.. German Shepherd puppy sees it moves, chases and grabs (no hand so teeth). Pup is having a grand time.
> 
> Not so Mom.
> 
> ...


----------

